

Tell HN: Matt Green announces Zerocash at RWC (coming May 2014) - rdl

This is going to be huge.  Essentially, a genuinely anonymous currency, related to Bitcoin.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;rdlmitedu&#x2F;140113_0001-wav
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pastebin.com&#x2F;Dd60ZaT7
======
higherpurpose
No video?

~~~
rdl
No video. I'm trying to get slides, and the only reason audio was recorded is
because I pulled out my iPad during the talk. I ran down to B&H to buy an H4n
to plug into the board during the lunch break to get the next 2.5 days of
talks recorded at higher quality at least.

